# Commissioned Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Figured I would post some turnings since it has been reall quiet. I had a lady that saw one of my pyrography Meadowlarks at the Art Gallery and wondered if I could make her 3 pictures. She said she had the pictures and that she wanted them colored just like the pictures but wanted the outline burned. Anyway here is a sunflower, a meadowlark and a cardinal. These are colored with double ended pens I get from Hobby Lobby or Michaels. They didn't turn out half bad and she didn't balk at $115 for the two that were 12 1/2" plus $85 for the 10 1/2" cardinal. I thought they came out pretty well. I showed the profile and back of the sunflower which the others are the same.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bernie, those are awesome looking!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Lee.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW! It's easy to see why your work is in demand Bernie.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Bernie,
Very nice. What method did you use to put her image on the turnings? Or do you do it freehand?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Deb and James. James I freehand some and the more complicated ones I use saral paper (kinda like carbon paper) and trace it on which is perfectly acceptable in Pyrography. I have always loved drawing brids so they are fairly easy for me to do from a picture. I am hoping after June we will be home enough that I can start burning more complicated pictures.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Bernie, That's really nice work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing work Bernie. I doubt that you now have time for the clock repair business.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Yep clockwork is now starting to interfer with my turning.:lol: So far I have did fairly well balancing both.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent work Bernie, you have outdone yourself again.
Is that soft or hard maple? I have some soft maple that comes out quite pale, almost white. Yours seems to have a more grayish tint.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Maurice. It is a soft maple and is almost white until the finish is applied. It is nice turning it. Actually it is 12" wide and is 6/4 thick. I just got some 15" by 8/4.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

As usual Bernie, you continue to turn out some very impressive work!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are nice Bernie. Maybe one day I'll attempt something like those.
Don't anyone hold their breath though.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill and Mike. Those were a lot of fun to make. When I get back from our trip I have a commission for 3 my by another lady.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work Bernie. Gotta love the Kansas theme.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rusty thanks. We are finally headed home from our month long vacation in Washington, North Carolina. I have 5 big boxes of wood to get started on when I get home. Also ready to sleep in my own bed. LOL Was nice spending time with my sister and going to my niece's graduation from high school but the old bed will feel good.


----------

